# Rosie Mercado Size 26/28 model



## ImSoDead (Nov 11, 2010)

Rosie is a size 26/28 single mother of three and a former Miss Plus America who exudes confidence and a great attitude. Below are just a sample of her videos on YouTube:

Declare To The World 'I Am Beautiful!', A Film From IGIGI By Yuliya Raquel That Changes Lives 
IGIGI By Yuliya Raquel - Plus Size Stylish Fashion Presents an Interview With Rosie Mercado
IGIGI Stylish Plus Size Clothing - So Pretty! Cocktail Dress

She has her own line of cosmetics and is a professional makeup artist.

:smitten:


----------



## kioewen (Nov 11, 2010)

Rosie is stunning! There's no other model her size who is managing to succeed as much in the plus-size fashion world. I've been reading about her on the Judgment of Paris for months.

Here's one post with her comp card, which lists her measurements (even her weight):

http://www.judgmentofparis.com/board/showthread.php?t=2000

This is one of the pictures in that thread. She doesn't just shoot heashots! She takes full-body pictures as well - really fashionable ones.






Here are a few most posts about her. This was the first one, where I got introduced to her:

http://www.judgmentofparis.com/board/showthread.php?t=1875

Two more:
http://www.judgmentofparis.com/board/showthread.php?t=1888
http://www.judgmentofparis.com/board/showthread.php?t=1975


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 11, 2010)

Dayum. She's almost a foot taller than me. No wonder she looks like she's smaller, haha. She's absolutely gorgeous, though!  Very awesome!


----------



## Omega (Nov 11, 2010)

whooaa!!!:wubu: an actual "plus" size model???


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 11, 2010)

Part of me says, "Yes, this is great! Finally a model over size 20!" and then the cynic/we-can-do-better says "Yeah, but will we ever see a model who is a 28 on top and a 20 on bottom?"


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 11, 2010)

That is remarkable.


----------



## lostinadaydream (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow... great model, stunning beauty! Wish her all the best!


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 11, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> Part of me says, "Yes, this is great! Finally a model over size 20!" and then the cynic/we-can-do-better says "Yeah, but will we ever see a model who is a 28 on top and a 20 on bottom?"



Are you saying we'll never see an apple-shaped model? It's hard to imagine, sadly, that most plus-sized modelling agencies will ever support anything other than an "inflated" version of the standard model's figure, with the same basic ratio of bust/waist/hips firmly in place. 

But I do agree with the general consensus that Rosie _is_ truly amazing (and beautiful) for having a genuinely fat body (as opposed to the mild plumper types with flat bellies that usually pass for plus-size models).


----------



## Tooz (Nov 11, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> Part of me says, "Yes, this is great! Finally a model over size 20!" and then the cynic/we-can-do-better says "Yeah, but will we ever see a model who is a 28 on top and a 20 on bottom?"



I echo these sentiments. I'm a bigger size on bottom, but I would love to see the wonderful diversity of the fat form represented.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 11, 2010)

Also, I don't think she'd make it without a "thin" face.


----------



## danbsc29630 (Nov 11, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> Also, I don't think she'd make it without a "thin" face.



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 11, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> Also, I don't think she'd make it without a "thin" face.



My thoughts exactly. When I was checking out the links from the first post, I just thought to myself "Gawd, she looks like a healthy Victoria Beckham!"

I truly believe that if it wasn't for the thin face headshots (or cropped face from full body pictures) she wouldn't be in the modelling business at all.


----------



## BlackBBW2010 (Nov 11, 2010)

Such an inspiration to finally see a real plus size model, she's stunning!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 12, 2010)

And she's fantastically generous, genuine, humble and wonderful in real life. :blush:


----------



## Tau (Nov 12, 2010)

I LOVELOVELOVE that she is actually fat!!!!! This is a FAT girl! When I see her I can imagine what those clothes will look like on me, on my fat friends. Thanks so much for the link - what a lovely, delicious woman.

On a less friendly note: What is up with the Judgment of Paris site?? I think I've read there a total of 3 times and every time the posters were unpleasant, judgy, bitchy brats. Like this quote: "Rosie, we are delighted to say, is a size 20 on top and a size 26/28 on the bottom. She has attractive facial features and an opulent, luscious physique. This distinguishes her from the various size20+ B-list celebrities (from horrible punk singers to "performance artists") who have appeared in fashion magazines, ad campaigns or runway shows. As the images in this thread will demonstrate, Ms. Mercado is absolutely gorgeous, and her proportions are delectably curvaceous." Is this person actually talking trash about Beth Ditto/Gabourey Sidibe - and all cos they don't have a big asses?? Seriously!??


----------



## ImSoDead (Nov 12, 2010)

Tau said:


> I LOVELOVELOVE that she is actually fat!!!!! This is a FAT girl! When I see her I can imagine what those clothes will look like on me, on my fat friends. Thanks so much for the link - what a lovely, delicious woman.


You're welcome. As soon as I "discovered" her I felt I had a duty to share with the community. Ever since the beginning of Dimensions online, the lack of true plus sized models has been bemoaned many, many time. The fact that she is also so confident and outspoken not to mention an entrepreneur and a single mom of three. . . . 

If ever there was a "Dimensions Woman", Rosie would be it.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 26, 2010)

Jay West Coast said:


> And she's fantastically generous, genuine, humble and wonderful in real life. :blush:



Why do you get to have all the fun with the pretty ladies!?!?!?

TEACH MEEEE! lol


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 26, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> Also, I don't think she'd make it without a "thin" face.



Megan Garcia is a plus size model and she doesn't necessarily have a "thin face": Megan Garcia


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 26, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> Megan Garcia is a plus size model and she doesn't necessarily have a "thin face": Megan Garcia



She kind of does have a "thin" face... there's no double chin effect.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 26, 2010)

she's fantastic and really gorgeous. thin face or not she is fabulous and there is no doubt that she is a big girl. i'm so happy she is doing it! the round faced girl is coming anyway and she is charting a path ^5 to her. i hope all of the beautiful girls here interested in modeling are filling out your applications because your day is coming honies.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 26, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> She kind of does have a "thin" face... there's no double chin effect.



I dunno, in some of her pictures I detect a double chin: Megan Garcia.

But I agree, thin faces aside, plus size models rock my socks!


----------



## spacedcowgirl (Nov 29, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> Megan Garcia is a plus size model and she doesn't necessarily have a "thin face": Megan Garcia



Aww... she's lovely! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is seriously like drop dead gorgeous, those are without doubt some of the best face shots I have ever seen of any model. And as a whole she is seriously beyond beautiful, only down side is in all the actual fashion pics I've seen though the outfits are really unflattering, like the angles they are using on the actual pieces just dont seem to compliment her body. Doesn't take away from how pretty she is, I think it's just me being a fashion snob haha


----------



## sammieSC2 (Nov 30, 2010)

I was watching reruns of America's Top Model the other day and they had a girl who qualified as a "Plus Sized Model." I just couldn't understand it - she looked healthy, and had curves. She certainly was not overweight.

Amazing that anything over a size 4, it seems, is plus sized in the fashion industry!

hugs,
sammie

I'm a twit! Follow me on twitter...www.twitter.com/sammieSC2


----------



## Adrian (Dec 11, 2010)

It is so good to see a woman this size is in the lime light. I only hope this trend continues.


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Dec 12, 2010)

She's stunning!

I loved her interviews on youtube. Its nice to have a model I can identify with.


----------



## PewterBunny (Dec 12, 2010)

I have 2 things to say...and thank goodness we have somewhere we can state our opinions here...

1. Why is this lovely lady being picked apart? Her boobs are too big, she is too tall, a big round face, lucky she has a pretty face or she wouldn't BE modeling?? COME on, give me AND her a break...suck it up sunshine, how she come to modeling or how she did it in the first place is her very own luck, beauty, talent...who are we to say....?

2. Am I on the same web page as all of you....everywhere I look there are BEAUTIFUL women on here....Gorgeous Men too....all shapes and sizes. We really never have to look very far from our own "community" to find Grand size lovelies right here. You all seem kinda surprised at her beauty....but we have "TONS" pardon the pun of beauty right here.

Just Sayin...


----------



## KingColt (Dec 17, 2010)

PewterBunny said:


> I have 2 things to say...and thank goodness we have somewhere we can state our opinions here...
> 
> 1. Why is this lovely lady being picked apart? Her boobs are too big, she is too tall, a big round face, lucky she has a pretty face or she wouldn't BE modeling?? COME on, give me AND her a break...suck it up sunshine, how she come to modeling or how she did it in the first place is her very own luck, beauty, talent...who are we to say....?
> 
> ...



I just thought it was hilariously dumb for someone to say "lucky she has a pretty face or she wouldn't BE modeling"  That´s like saying "You´re lucky you have a thing for numbers or you wouldn´t even be a programmer". That´s what it takes to be a model. You gotta be pretty. And she definitely is, plus she seems very confident in the best possible way. I don´t see anything wrong with her being a successful model.
Plus you´re spot on with pointing out the fact that these forums are filled with beautiful people, I´m still very new to this site and am mesmerizd by it.


----------



## kioewen (Dec 17, 2010)

KingColt said:


> I just thought it was hilariously dumb for someone to say "lucky she has a pretty face or she wouldn't BE modeling." That's like saying "You're lucky you have a thing for numbers or you wouldn't even be a programmer."
> 
> That's what it takes to be a model. You gotta be pretty. And she definitely is.


Applause. Every once in a while someone breaks through the platitudes and says something sensible. Bravo.


----------



## KingColt (Dec 17, 2010)

I´ll have to admit I can´t tell whether or not you´re being ironic. Hmm.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 17, 2010)

ImSoDead said:


> Rosie is a size 26/28 single mother of three and a former Miss Plus America who exudes confidence and a great attitude. Below are just a sample of her videos on YouTube:
> 
> Declare To The World 'I Am Beautiful!', A Film From IGIGI By Yuliya Raquel That Changes Lives
> IGIGI By Yuliya Raquel - Plus Size Stylish Fashion Presents an Interview With Rosie Mercado
> ...



wow such a gorgeous woman.not sure if photoshopped but that is the smoothest skin i have ever saw.


----------



## kioewen (Dec 18, 2010)

KingColt said:


> I´ll have to admit I can´t tell whether or not you´re being ironic. Hmm.



Huh? I was being completely serious.

It's come down to this. Irony is now so prevalent that instead of smiley emoticons, the Web needs a graphic that indicates, "I actually meant what I just said."

In retrospect, a simple "+1" on my part probably would have done the trick.


----------



## KingColt (Dec 18, 2010)

kioewen said:


> Huh? I was being completely serious.
> 
> It's come down to this. Irony is now so prevalent that instead of smiley emoticons, the Web needs a graphic that indicates, "I actually meant what I just said."
> 
> In retrospect, a simple "+1" on my part probably would have done the trick.



Yea, pretty much. Also, in written communication you don´t have a metalevel (facial expression, emphasis, gestures) so at times it can get confusing, or at least for me it does. I still prefer your answer to a "+1" though


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 19, 2010)

Adrian said:


> It is so good to see a woman this size is in the lime light. I only hope this trend continues.




i completely agree...


----------



## largehipslover (Dec 21, 2010)

I really love the 2nd picture a lot. Beside her obvious stunning beauty, the look on her face is really captivating. She is a natural. And kudos for printing her weight and measures black on white, that's just awesome.


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 21, 2010)

KingColt said:


> I just thought it was hilariously dumb for someone to say "lucky she has a pretty face or she wouldn't BE modeling"



That _would_ be hilariously dumb if that was what I'd actually written. But it wasn't. 

But, hey -- welcome to the boards!


----------



## NurseVicki (Dec 22, 2010)

ImSoDead said:


> Rosie is a size 26/28 single mother of three and a former Miss Plus America who exudes confidence and a great attitude. Below are just a sample of her videos on YouTube:
> 
> Declare To The World 'I Am Beautiful!', A Film From IGIGI By Yuliya Raquel That Changes Lives
> IGIGI By Yuliya Raquel - Plus Size Stylish Fashion Presents an Interview With Rosie Mercado
> ...



She is Lovely but i want her jewelry !!!!


----------



## NurseVicki (Dec 22, 2010)

kioewen said:


> Rosie is stunning! There's no other model her size who is managing to succeed as much in the plus-size fashion world. I've been reading about her on the Judgment of Paris for months.
> 
> Here's one post with her comp card, which lists her measurements (even her weight):
> 
> ...



i love this photo great composition


----------



## kioewen (Jan 8, 2011)

More gorgeous images, such as:






From this newer thread:

http://www.judgmentofparis.com/board/showthread.php?t=2017

One thing you've got to say, Rosie doesn't try to hide her figure in her shots.


----------



## Surfrider78 (Jan 30, 2011)

Jay West Coast said:


> And she's fantastically generous, genuine, humble and wonderful in real life. :blush:



Ever since I saw the posts about her on Judgment of Paris, I've been infatuated with her. And you've met her in person? Wow...lucky duck! Unfortunately I'm nowhere near the West Coast (Central NC) and not exactly available. When I saw the shoots of her in the Old West setting, I was absolutely stunned and captivated all at once. "Powerful beauty" was all I could think about. Rosie is nothing short of jaw-dropping beautiful, and I'd be the proudest guy in the room taking her to a company Christmas party, a movie premiere, home to Mom and Dad, you name it. 

SR78


----------



## Surfrider78 (Jan 30, 2011)

This was the first post about Rosie I'd read where it revealed she's not only an entrepreneur, but a single mom of three. As decent as she seems, one must assume there was a husband at one point which makes me wonder how anyone so lucky to have married her would do something or some things stupid enough to lose her. Like think they could do better? C'mon man! If I had her, I'd have a hard time leaving the house to go to work! :smitten:


----------



## MatthewB (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm just surprised she's a mother of three, at such a young age; she's absolutely gorgeous, though... :wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 31, 2011)

Why are some people bugging? The modeling world, plus sized or not, is all about proportionality--proportional face and body. Symmetry. That's how it is. 



Anyway, she is a goddess!!! Oh my God, I am floored by her breath-taking beauty!!


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 31, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> Why are some people bugging? The modeling world, plus sized or not, is all about proportionality--proportional face and body. Symmetry. That's how it is.



I made that comment about her "thin face" not to slam her, but as a criticism of the modeling industry, which would probably not accept her if she had a face proportionate to her body.

I went to her facebook page (the "public figure" page) and she does have quite a lot of photos of just her face -- clearly she can make money from neck-up only shots (and why shouldn't she? She has a gorgeous face).

I bring this up because it's an interesting and sometimes controversial topic among fat women: is the fat female body more acceptable if there is an unusually slim face accompanying it? 

Just something to think about.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 31, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> I made that comment about her "thin face" not to slam her, but as a criticism of the modeling industry, which would probably not accept her if she had a face proportionate to her body.
> 
> I went to her facebook page (the "public figure" page) and she does have quite a lot of photos of just her face -- clearly she can make money from neck-up only shots (and why shouldn't she? She has a gorgeous face).
> 
> ...



I see what you mean about faces. Many times that is the part us women of size loathe the most-- the double chin or full face. It is definetly a very controversial topic.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 31, 2011)

Yep, the kind of curves, rolls, lumps, bumps, etc. that most women her size tend to have simply aren't seen as any kind of positive, even in a place like this, let alone the modeling world OR the general public.


----------



## dave_1673 (Feb 3, 2011)

kioewen said:


> More gorgeous images, such as:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful Model


----------



## Jane (Feb 7, 2011)

One of the "Taboo" programs yesterday was on Fatties. It featured a Dimensions get together, and the Miss Plus Size Contest.

On this one Rosie Mercado was not the winner, but she was strikingly beautiful as were many of the ladies completing. However, Rosie's looks had a compelling quality on camera that was unique.

Yes, she has a beautiful face as well.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 23, 2011)

I thought it would be important to note that while Ms. Mercado is a very beautiful woman and an excellent example of plus-size beauty she is not a supporter of size acceptance and is in fact a member of and spokesperson for a weight-loss group. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij2JmdOIBjI&feature=related

http://myfightwithfat.com/

I don't know if this has any bearing on the discussion here but I thought it was important to point out.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 23, 2011)

Mabus said:


> I thought it would be important to note that while Ms. Mercado is a very beautiful woman and an excellent example of plus-size beauty she is not a supporter of size acceptance and is in fact a member of and spokesperson for a weight-loss group.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij2JmdOIBjI&feature=related
> 
> ...



I don't see where she's promoting a weight loss group, per se.

Her message is not really that clear, but she seems to sort of be rambling on about her "personal demons in overcoming her body image issues and her desire to embrace personal health and wellness as opposed to beating herself up" journey...or something.


----------



## Mabus (Mar 23, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> I don't see where she's promoting a weight loss group, per se.
> 
> Her message is not really that clear, but she seems to sort of be rambling on about her "personal demons in overcoming her body image issues and her desire to embrace personal health and wellness as opposed to beating herself up" journey...or something.



Well personally I don't think that the content of the video can be meaningfully separated from the context of the organisation she's promoting - given how she claims that the organisation's founder has inspired her - which is clearly a weight-loss group of the "be confident in yourself and your body... so that you'll be motivated to lose weight!" variety.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 23, 2011)

Mabus said:


> Well personally I don't think that the content of the video can be meaningfully separated from the context of the organisation she's promoting - given how she claims that the organisation's founder has inspired her - which is clearly a weight-loss group of the "be confident in yourself and your body... so that you'll be motivated to lose weight!" variety.



Well, I agree that the language of "fighting" with fat is contradictory to her seeming message of size acceptance, but we've been down this road before about semantics and how well-meaning people stupidly or inadvertently end up endorsing size negative propaganda when it's contrary to their true intent.

Given her past history I'm inclined to think she jumped on this bandwagon for a) a job and b)...a job. And fitness goals are not necessarily contrary to SA, though I admit she could have allied herself with a better-named organization.


----------



## NurseVicki (Mar 25, 2011)

Adrian said:


> It is so good to see a woman this size is in the lime light. I only hope this trend continues.


 I agree She is Really something!


----------



## Fox (Apr 4, 2011)

I love this woman. I've seen much of her before. Her confidence and her hips are just incredible.


----------

